# Wine Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. It's time to get this party started! A friend sent me a sketch of a cabinet he wants me to build. I drew up my version in Sketchup, and after a small adjustment in the dimensions, he liked what he saw and said "Build it!". 

It is going to be built using Walnut hardwood for the face frame, doors and drawer fronts, and walnut veneer plywood for the sides, shelves, etc. After it is built and delivered, he will have someone install the granite bar top and pullout tray insert.

I have the 4/4 rough walnut ready to go. It's sawdust slinging time!
More later.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice design Mike.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Aren't the wine bottle storage shelves supposed to be slanted downward with stops to prevent the bottle from sliding out? I thought that is how wine bottles are supposed to be stored, but I am no connoisseur.

LQQKS great Mike. I wish I had your sketchup and woodworking skills.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Another great WIP coming up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Aren't the wine bottle storage shelves supposed to be slanted downward with stops to prevent the bottle from sliding out? I thought that is how wine bottles are supposed to be stored, but I am no connoisseur.
> 
> LQQKS great Mike. I wish I had your sketchup and woodworking skills.


That is what the guy wants, so...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks Great Mike:

Roy is right the bottle storage is supposed to be slanted down so the wine keeps the cork from drying out. Or at least that's what I was told by a wine drinker one time.


----------



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

WOW....now that is great! Think I'll make one like that, but in mine....the top doors will go bye, bye and install adjustable shelves on the top for my cook books and it will sit in the kitchen right next to the family room. I've got that sketchup program, but it's taking me a little longer to figure out how to use it. LOL Guess I'm older than I thought...;-)


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous project and even better when we see it in sketchup program. Enjoy it
Sid


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks very nice. Would love to have your skills.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Make sure it handles Pinot Noir bottles which are slightly wider than others. I bought a wine rack kit a long time ago only to discover Pinot don't fit. grrrr...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Make sure it handles Pinot Noir bottles which are slightly wider than others. I bought a wine rack kit a long time ago only to discover Pinot don't fit. grrrr...


Thanks. We discussed the width and he measured his inventory. 4 inches is wide enough for the stuff he drinks! 

Mogan David, Boon's Farm and MadDog 2020 are his favorites! :lol::lol::lol: Just kidding.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

I seriously question only 20 bottle storage!
Dennis


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

64 ford said:


> I seriously question only 20 bottle storage!
> Dennis


:lol:

It's a tight spot on the wall. This will just barely fit. It will be an upgrade from his current 9 bottle storage rack.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice Mike. The granite surface and pull-out combination is a nice feature. Is the exposed granite a design feature? Another look would be to make the edge of the top covered by a frame rail and the rail covered by the drawer front. The pullout shelf could utilize undermount slides and should get you where the top drawer front could also be 4" high to match the other two. I made a liquor cabinet a few years back, not as fancy as this though- the customer had teenage children so the "storage" was behind locked doors. He had me make it as a surprise Christmas present for his wife so I delivered it one evening while his wife was out. I was worried the next day when I got a call that his wife had a problem with the cabinet, but it turned out that all she wanted was a shelf under the top cabinet portion. 

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. Time to get this party started. :yes4:

I bought some 4/4 rough walnut and started cutting the pieces for the face frame, doors, drawers, drawer fronts, and glass hangers.

I already have the two doors glued up, just not planed or cut to final size. That will come later. Also, I glued up three pieces of stock which will become six pieces shaped like inverted "T"'s for the glasses to hang from.

I still have to cut a few more pieces, then mill them all to 3/4 inch. The drawer stock will be milled to 5/8 inch thick. With half blind dovetail joints, they should turn out nice.

Once I have these pieces all ready to go, I will go buy the veneer plywood. My work area is too cramped to have all on hand at once.

Here are a few pics. It doesn't look like I have done much, and you would be right. I am moving slowly. This stuff is expensive. 

Mike


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

The downward positioning of the bottles is not necessary as the corks are fully covered by the wine even when laying flat on its side.


----------

